# What technique will you be working on in 2007?



## Jim (Jan 1, 2007)

This year Im going to focus on Crankbaits. I will be honest it is not one of my strong sets. Im a worm/plastics go to guy. In my pursuit to become a well rounded fisherman I need to improve on this technique. I am going to tackle this one way. Every time I go fishing, I am going to pull out cranks for at least 1 hour no matter what. Even if I don't catch fish I figure i will at least learn the feel of the crank in the water.

Last year I focused on Jigs and finally caught Bass on them....4 in total. I was pretty pumped. 

Once you get the feel for a particular technique, I feel your confidence grows ten fold, and you will catch more fish. 

What are you guys going to work on this year?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 2, 2007)

I am going to work on jerk baits, and cranks. My two weak fishing teck. 

D.R.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 2, 2007)

I think the drop-shot is going to be something that I give a workout, I'm pretty happy with my cranks and jigs so far, but I've always got room for improvement!


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a jerk bait and crankbait fisherman ask way for tips.. I love to dropshot had great results with it, nailed over 55 smallies on one trip with it.. Last year I worked on grub and finesse jigs caught a ton on grubs but not on the jigs. This year I am going to focus on Jigs..

X


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

definatly Cranks. I kind of shy away from them because I hate geting them hung up or broken off. This year I got it in the budget to lose at least three a trip. Hopefully I will catch some fish while in the process.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> definatly Cranks. I kind of shy away from them because I hate geting them hung up or broken off. This year I got it in the budget to lose at least three a trip. Hopefully I will catch some fish while in the process.




Losing cranks during a fishing trip is worse than getting one embedded in your arm. :mrgreen: 

But you know whats funny? I always find myself going to great lengths to retrieve them like wedging the boat into 6 inches of water surrounded by rocks as I do a Ballerina technique to bring down a 10 foot tree branch just to get it.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Feb 1, 2007)

I do the same thing Jim. I don't know how many times I have risked my boat for a $10 or less crankbait. Too stubborn I guess


----------



## xmytruck (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello
I am crankbait fisherman and the last two years I lost two crankbaits, one because a pike broke the line and the second one is cause I got it snagged in a tree and could not get boat there. It just like casting any other bait, once you are near the shore line keep your rod tip up,as you start to work the bait back to the boat start lowering rod tip towards the water. If bump any structure just back off for a second and the bait will float above the structure. If it's sinking bait, jerk forward with the rod and it will usually come free.
X


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 20, 2007)

All i really fish are cranks and spinnerbaits, id like to really start using worms/plastics and jerkbaits this year.


----------



## beernbasscd (May 18, 2007)

i need to work on cranks and jigs


----------



## Anonymous (May 18, 2007)

Icefisher15 said:


> All i really fish are cranks and spinnerbaits, id like to really start using worms/plastics and jerkbaits this year.




I am the same way. I love my crank baits and that is all I really use. I have been doing a lot reading on worms/plastics. I am headed to Dick's sporting goods tonight to pick up some off set worm hooks. I want to rig up a few for next weekends trip.


fishnfever


----------



## robalo78 (May 30, 2007)

deep crankin is my focus this year. I mostly use worms, jigs, and spinnerbaits...don't really catch much on cranks but I'm willing to give them a try


----------



## JustFishN (May 30, 2007)

So, I am a little...well very embarrassed to say this but I am totally focused on taking fish off of my own hook (I know it's off topic)this year LMAO. I am such a girl. I don't know why I just can't do it. It's like I "fear" the fish attacking me or something and I just freak out. There has to be a way that I can do it. You guys have wives.. do they do it themselves? If they do, did you guys have to "teach" them or they just did it?


----------



## Zman (May 30, 2007)

I will be working on "boating skills". :x Learning how to back the boat up to the dock, and how to launch by myself. I'm like a feeble old man with this thing so far.


----------



## Mattman (May 31, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> You guys have wives.. do they do it themselves? If they do, did you guys have to "teach" them or they just did it?




I taught my wife the proper way to unhook fish so she doesn't get hurt.

I would unhook all her fish, but made sure she was paying attention to me when I did it and I explained what I was doing and why. I gave her fair warning of when I was going to cut her off from the service. And after I cut her off I watched her closely while she did it. Now I just deal with the real tough ones.

I will recommend getting one or two of these... https://www.lindyfishingtackle.com/tackleshop2/product.php?productid=18963&cat=544&page=1 Great thing to have when dealing with trouble fish, even for experienced people. Good for her when dealing with fiesty fish with spines and treble hooks. Nice for me to have when trying to grab Walleye out of the livewell. Or dealing with big Pike/Muskie.


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

I have some gloves, and I tried to take off a trout the last time I went fishing...needless to say I had to run to the house and have my grandfather take it off LOL.(was fishing in the backyard and only feet from the house) Maybe my gloves were too thin. The ones you posted look really nice and I bet I would be ok with some like that.


----------

